# PORTER-CABLE ROUTER BITS



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dusty;

Were you wearing a gun at the time?

Seems like you robbed them.

Great find.

Lee


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

SWEET!! I guess we all know what out stocking stuffers are gonna be!!!


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

I was at a Woodcraft store in Virginia and they had the CMT router bits at half price. They were clearing them out to focus on the Whiteside bits.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen : )


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Let me be the first to humbly volunteer my services to act as Dusty's official router bit tester.

Forward them to my shop and I will let you know how they work.

Great find my friend!

Trev


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I went back there today and picked up a few more profiles , one of which is a 3/4" dovetail bit with 1/2" shank….....$4.99 !!! Sweet deals : )


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I was in Austin Woodcraft store today, and when I asked about PC router bits I got blank stares. The guys there are awesome, but I guess the TX stores are not carrying them yet.


----------



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Dusty. Although these "house cleaning" sales are not advertised by WoodCraft in my area, the clearance is nationwide (if the store has any PC bits left they are supposedly blowing them out). I was able to ad a number of odds and ends I would never have thought to buy today and here the majority of the bits are selling for 4.99 with a few higher end units that normally sell for 39+ at 14.99. Great bargains and I thank you for the heads up.

oe


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW….............. I wish I had a Woodcraft store close to me. I'd stock up at that price too.


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish I had a woodcraft store nearby ….. and that I had noticed that Dusty posted this 2 weeks ago!


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

Went to my local Woodcraft store and they had a blowout sale on Freud Router Bits at 75% off.
I got myself a few ones I did not have at prices ranging from 4.99 to 8.99 each.
A great and sweet deal.
I always get good deals at this store. I bought a shop floor Leigh 24" dovetail jig with a 40% discount on the tag price. Didn't have the box or the manual, but a call to Leigh Industries and they sent me a new manual free of charge.
A good reason to support the store and shop there.


----------



## mhm (Jun 25, 2009)

hello folks, I won a complete set of Porter Cable Bits in display case at our local hardware store valued at 1500.00 in a drawing this Fathers Day
anyone interested? located in NW Ohio


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cool deal


----------



## mhm (Jun 25, 2009)

unfortunatley I am not a woodworker! So I am going to sell it..


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

--


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

OUTSTANDING "review" NOT!!!

Those in glass houses shouldn't cast stones, brother!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*RandyMarine*

*Hey Stu , thanks for your comment ! 
Now go back and read what I typed in the first 3 sentences , nearly 3 years ago now !*

I was trying , at the time , to make other LJs aware of the "while supplies last" sale and the prices were so low on these high quality bits , I had to show others a few pictures of them . 
At that time , we were not able to post pics in the forums section , but , afterall ,what does a relative newbie like yourself know about the former site limitations ? 
Now go look at the posting in the old forums section and have yourself a splendid day ! : )


----------

